
Canadian Michael Spavor Missing in China - princetman
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-46548614
======
tomohawk
Not the only one:

[https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7911948/chinese-
photographer-d...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7911948/chinese-photographer-
dark-side-communist-state-vanishes/)

